# Home made Squat Rack



## rus23 (Jul 7, 2003)

Hi lads, Ive been thinking of attempting to make some gym equipment for a while now beings it might work out saving a fortune as i can get all the tubing i need to build for next to nothing lol and my mum's going to let me use her triple garage as a gym 

ive found the squat rack plans so far and just thought id share in case anyone might be interested in making stuff too.

http://www.theministryoffitness.com/mof/library/articles/article11.htm

hey we have home made supplements n steroids and that low cost home gym equipment you can buy from stores is mostly useless and the decent stuff that is in gym's cost's a fortune to buy.

ive a few basic ideas drawn up on paper of other things that can be easily built and if people are interested i can post on here when i have finished the plans.

Does anyone has any ideas or basic drawings or whatever for other gym equipment ? im going to try to keep to basic designs ie all i will be using is square and round tubing, joins by weld or bolt also basic pulley system with steel rollers probably using the standard round weights stacked on a bar attached to the pulley by a clip.

Cheers lads


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Damn bro, that looks really cool. We have the same rack at my gym.

I wish I had one of those in my house


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2004)

Thats pretty basic, I could knock something like that up without the need of the diagrams


----------



## BSF James (Sep 29, 2003)

I'm planning on setting up a home gym as soon as I can. Our current house doesnt have the space, but we'll probably move in the next 6 months so I'll make sure the next house does. I'm fed up of training at fitness first. I miss having my own gym and being able to train whenever I want, get on any equipment I want, having GOOD equipment and a tidy dumbbell rack etc.., plus I find it hard to focus in a busy gym - its like a bleedin' cattle market!

I reckon I can get a set of dbells for £600, a good bench for £300, Power rack for £300, a good amount of weights and bars for £500-600. Dont need much else. If I go to a gym clearance I could pick stuff up even cheaper. When I think of how much I pay in gym fees, plus I have to pay my fiancees fees and creche fees for our son too - it all adds up. We easily pay £600 a year to go to the gym. I'd rather have the one time layout and have something to show for my cash, rather than just feeding fat corporate companies like FF. I'd probably still have the odd session at indie gyms - they should always be supported.


----------



## Predator (Feb 1, 2004)

Bloody hell, I was expecting this to be a joke or something!

Good luck with it mate and send a few pics so we can see the working progress. 

Predator


----------



## rus23 (Jul 7, 2003)

ahahhah no definately no joke on this, after all when you add up the costs of gym membership its near enough 50 quid a month so 600 a year and im thinking along the same lines as silentbob just get the things that are needed and most of the fancy equipment you dont need anyway as long as you have a good set of free weights and a decent bench. As long as you have the spare space to set it up it will save a fortune plus you could always sell it on later to make your money back and then for all the time you have used your gym it has cost you nothing. so whatever the initial cost is to get what you need together as long as you go for the bargains you cant loose 

when i get stuff built ill post some pics too


----------



## rus23 (Jul 7, 2003)

oh by the way ive found this too think im gonna get it

http://www.trulyhuge.com/gymplans.htm

the plans are for gym equipment made from wood but could easily be strengthened with metal.


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

Well, ive added up the costs of joining my local hardcore gym @ 25quid a month, or going out and buying a set of olympic weights for 200quid, a cage for 300, a bench for 300 etc... and then having to build an extention or buy a large garage to put it all in.

For me, it works out cheaper to get a lifetime membership at my local gym!

Luckily ive got about 500lb of cast iron weights, a bench, punchbag, speedball, exercise bike etc.. which ive gained over the years. My only problem is my spare rooms`s floorboards are creaking like mad now so i need to either sell the stuff off and join the gym or get somewhere on the ground floor.

Out of interest i welded up a chinup frame a few years back which could easily be adapted into a power cage. The 2inch box sectioning i used was very strong and cheap.


----------



## rus23 (Jul 7, 2003)

well you have enough weights to be able to swap around with so you could just convert your chin up frame to a power cage, put new floor boards down and your all done cant be more than 100 quid for a bit more metal and new floorboards, just dont do what i did when i replaced floorboards in a room. lol i went and bashed a nail through the floorboard and into a water pipe


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

rus23 said:


> well you have enough weights to be able to swap around with so you could just convert your chin up frame to a power cage, put new floor boards down and your all done cant be more than 100 quid for a bit more metal and new floorboards, just dont do what i did when i replaced floorboards in a room. lol i went and bashed a nail through the floorboard and into a water pipe


yeah, but even so, im not convienced that the boards will be able to handle it, and theres nothing to put you off trying a 1rm deadlift than the thought that you might end up watching eastenders in the living room downstairs next to your missus stuck under a f**king heavy barbell.


----------



## rus23 (Jul 7, 2003)

or attempt a squat and end up coming through the ceiling ass first and squashing her lol could you imagine the roasting you would get from that one.

on second thoughts yep training upstairs with dodgy floorboards would definately be scary lol


----------



## turbo (Nov 23, 2003)

rus23 said:


> or attempt a squat and end up coming through the ceiling ass first and squashing her lol could you imagine the roasting you would get from that one.
> 
> on second thoughts yep training upstairs with dodgy floorboards would definately be scary lol


you havent seen my missus, theres no way i could squash her, more like bounce off her and bang my head on the ceiling. lol.


----------

